# Bargain HS1128



## thefixer (Nov 19, 2017)

Earlier this winter I got a most of a junk 928 and most of a junk 1132 for free! The 928 engine was seized. The 1128 didn't have an auger, auger box, or impeller. The 928 right transmission was worn out. The 1132 was like new on the bottom end. I found the top half handlebar assembly on eBay, complete with all the cables, dash panel and levers. Put a new impeller in, but not until I put the rubber flaps on it. I believe that every snowblower should have the flaps, no matter what the impeller to housing clearance is. It just makes sense! I rebuilt the auger box, the lower edge was a mess and the skid mounts were tattered. I put two AC/DC led lights on it that wire in directly with no bridge rectifier or capacitors. They don't flicker a bit, not even at idle. I reinforced the handlebars at the top and installed 1/2 inch EMT from the bars to the auger box to eliminate all handle bar flex. I also put about a 3 inch riser on the handlebars and extended the chute rotate handle. I used an auger bearing and retainer to support the top of the longer handle. I still have a few adjustments to make but I think it turned out pretty good. I got the HS 1128 stickers from a place called Stickeryou.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice job, that thing will devour snow. 

I agree, with the impeller kit comment, it does just make sense. Maximum performance!


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

Is it for sale? Lol


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Wow, that's awesome! Enjoy it, that should be quite a machine!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I'll likely have 'HS1128', 'HSS1328', 'HS1328', 'HS1324', 'HS924' and a few 'HS824' for the next season)
Extra power is definitely a plus...

You'll love your 'HS1128' (nice job there....)
:blowerhug::snow48:


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

nice job getting the 1128 up, running, and looking good


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Nice work :wink2:

.


----------



## thefixer (Nov 19, 2017)

Thank you all for the nice comments! Here are some pics of the bar risers.


----------



## thefixer (Nov 19, 2017)

And the chute handle bearing mount.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

wow. that looks great! look forward to seeing it in person.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

YSHSfan said:


> I'll likely have 'HS1128', 'HSS1328', 'HS1328', 'HS1324', 'HS924' and a few 'HS824' for the next season)
> Extra power is definitely a plus...
> 
> You'll love your 'HS1128' (nice job there....)
> :blowerhug::snow48:


had the pleasure of meeting "The Fixer" today and his amazing bargain 1128. This machine is better in person than the pictures. He did not mention, I think, the mod he did to the handlebars by welding plates in the area where a lot of handlebars on the honda usually fails.

those stabilizer rods eliminate almost all flex and are sturdier than the picture shows. also that bearing set up for the chute control arm is really cool. Since Kevin is well over 6 feet , he extended that chute rod and put 3-4 inch risers on the handle bars so they are higher. All the cables were ok except the F/R cable for the tranny so he just rerouted it thru the recoil starter housing.

really simple improvements that would work great for a tall person.

The best mod was the impeller kit that "The Fixer" put in. He blew some hardened snow as far as dry powder would go without the impeller kit. I think he will get complaints from the neighbors if he were blowing powder with this kit. He told me he has no problems with slush or clogging and would probably solve that problem with the hss honda 928.

I'm now sold on the impeller kit. I brought an impeller over and he installed one on mine.

Overall , it was a great Easter morning , and meeting my first SBF member in person was great. It's nice to meet another passionate snowblower and fix it maniac ( haha )

Kevin really knows his stuff. Heavy equipment repair, welding, the whole nine yards and he also showed me his amazing rock climber willy's jeep.

now, to win the mega million lottery so we can all get together.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

this is the thread on his tension bars on an 1128.

post one shows pictures.


----------

